# Getting job in Dubai from abroad



## hanetchka (May 17, 2009)

What is the best strategy to apply for jobs in Dubai from abroad (UK)?
Giving up my current job in UK(insurance - project coordinator and business development) is risky.

Current climate is not great as well, but its everywhere like that and I do strongly believe that there are companies in Dubai who are still employing. Are only locals in favour to get a job?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi, 

Last year it used to be different and people were able to secure positions from abroad, simply because there were many many jobs available and not enough candidates. Salaries and packages were better too.

But lately because of the recession things have turned around, employers are picky, sometimes asking for arabic language skills (when in the past it wasn't a pre requisite), offering lower salaries, less allowances, and mostly hiring local people as is just easier for them to do that, now that a lot of people have lost their jobs and are desperate to find a new one. 

Is not impossible to find a job from overseas but much harder than last year, definitely yes. You will need to sell yourself very very well and offer something unique in your resume or experience that employers are not likely to find on candidates already residing in Dubai. 

As for recruitment agencies, do a search here on the forum and you will find plenty of posts about it with very good info and links. You can start with gulftalent.com, monster gulf, bayt, bacme, etc. 

good luck


----------



## janeth (May 20, 2009)

Holaaa dizzyizzi yeah u r right.. by the way do u speak spanish??
soy de venezuela y vivo en Dubai..
I am looking for a job too, yeah and i so hard to find in these days a job and a reasonable salary.. for a expensive city as Dubai is.. Apart and some employers prefer a select group of nationalities....
american and europeans people have the best advantages. (not all the cases for sure)
:focus: que ricoo encontrar alguien de latin america por aqui.. cuentame como te vaa a que te dedicas y si estas amañada en Dubai??

clap2::clap2:


----------



## mudina (Oct 13, 2009)

Any possible way for applying job in Dubai, some sites etc


----------



## iGreek (Oct 14, 2009)

My advise would be to research what companies operate in Dubai in your field of work and then approach them direct through their websites. 

If you have a university degree it will be easier as they all seem to be after graduates. Salaries have dropped a bit in some industries because of the financial crisis and a lot of people have taken pay cuts just to keep their jobs.

Also, local firms are now more inclined to hire people who already have a residence visa or already live and are established in UAE, so if you live here you get preference. 

The golden era of Dubai is slowly dying away and Dubai is starting to realise that they need to be more efficient rather than just throw money at everything and pay stupidly high salaries.

Send me a PM and tell me what you do and I might be able to help. I work as a senior business analyst for a very well established local company and I have a few contacts. If I can recommend anyone or point you to the right direction I will...but it all depends on what industry you work in.



mudina said:


> Any possible way for applying job in Dubai, some sites etc


----------



## Abroku (Oct 13, 2009)

I would like to delete this post but I cant find way to do it. Once more sorry


----------



## mudina (Oct 13, 2009)

I think my bad was about posting email and websites and yeah, now I know how to do it
As Abroku said, If you can contact me on msn [email protected] com, or on mail [email protected] com I would be thankful 
Sorry if this is look bad, but I really try to find infos.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

mudina said:


> I think my bad was about posting email and websites and yeah, now I know how to do it
> As Abroku said, If you can contact me on msn [email protected] com, or on mail [email protected] com I would be thankful
> Sorry if this is look bad, but I really try to find infos.


When you start getting bombarded with spam and all sorts of other rubbish you will know it is because you were foolish enough to put your contact details on an open forum.


----------



## mudina (Oct 13, 2009)

Eh I belive you Veronica, but who don't risk, don't get profit


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mudina said:


> Eh I belive you Veronica, but who don't risk, don't get profit



If you want a Dubai job, have a look on the Dubai jobs page on the forum or go thru agencies. This is an open forum and the likelyhood of you getting a job offer in the discussion section is unlikely. If you get a virus delivered to your e-mail, you may not profit at all


Jo xxx


----------



## mudina (Oct 13, 2009)

jojo said:


> If you want a Dubai job, have a look on the Dubai jobs page on the forum or go thru agencies. This is an open forum and the likelyhood of you getting a job offer in the discussion section is unlikely. If you get a virus delivered to your e-mail, you may not profit at all
> 
> 
> Jo xxx



I understaind, but that is what I want ask, someone to give me any site where I can see jobs  I search online but there is a lot of strange sites, I am not sure wich one is rights.


----------



## samiragz (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi
i'm a Nigerian and living in Nigeria for the moment, i do travel to Dubai on visits and for some time now i've been applying online for jobs in dubai but have not gotten any response, my first degree was in Agriculture but i've since deviated from agric to It, please tell me what i need to do to get a good job there i aslo check the gulfnews but they mostly want people with visiting visa and i only get business visa is it not possible for employers to employ one and then get them visa?
Samira Grace


----------



## Roseviegas (Sep 27, 2009)

You have to be very careful nowadays while picking a job in Dubai. Companies hire and fire. Salaries are not as per the standard of living. Dubai is a very expensive city to live and one willhave to spend AED: 4000 to 6000 per month for a single bedroom apartment. It is not as simple as they announce Dubai to be a tax free county. I am not trying to be negative. But it all depends where you land and which company employs you.


----------



## samiragz (Oct 16, 2009)

*hi*

thanks so much for your information about work in dubai


----------

